# someone asked if I regret it



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I was asked recently if I regret saving Shadow. She has a bad heart, probably bad hips, her eyesight isn't great and she has food and environmental allergies.
She is fear aggressive and often anxious even at home. 
I have spent a small fotune on vet bills. Although I admit to being over protective.
She is high strung and hyper. She struggles with basic obedience in spite of being crazy smart. 
She is also loyal to a fault and willing to protect even when she is shaking in her boots. 
I have to sit with her to get her to eat most days.
Do I regret saving her? Heck no! Her devotion and faith in me is humbling. Her joy in life is inspiring and I am so blessed to be a part of her journey.
But....
Do I question if what I did was right? Yes. When I watch her struggle with things. When I have to guide her through her fear.
Would I do it again? In a heartbeat probably. Even knowing the outcome. Because the heart in me could never deny her the love she has. Because I know that many dogs never get the life she has had.
Was I wrong to give her a chance? Maybe. Probably. But sitting here with her curled up beside me it feels right.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

You did a very good thing.

Many rescues will not take in seniors, dogs with medical issues, or special needs dogs. I am most proud of the fact that our rescue does not discriminate. Old dogs in need deserve a good home too. 

I have my own crazy dog, Sasha. She is usually a pain, but we love her and don't regret giving her a home. 

Our joke is that she is the one that will live to be 20 because she is such a mental mess. We were actually kicked out of a class that was for people with crazy dogs. It was not my proudest moment.

But this nutty little soul loves us dearly and we adjust our lives to accommodate her needs.

So, cheers to you for hanging in there with a dog who needs you. She will appreciate your kindness forever. 

Lea


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

No, there is nothing wrong with giving her a chance. I applaud your effort and commitment to her. I'll just tell you this, what you have done will surely pay off in the end. Bravo and well done!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Was I wrong to give her a chance? Maybe. Probably. But sitting here with her curled up beside me it feels right.


I will just say that I understand. And your heart is obviously in the right place for taking her in and giving her a chance as well as a loving and understanding home. Hold your chin up, friend. You are an amazing person. No reason to ever regret that.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Sabis mom said:


> I was asked recently if I regret saving Shadow. She has a bad heart, probably bad hips, her eyesight isn't great and she has food and environmental allergies.
> She is fear aggressive and often anxious even at home.
> I have spent a small fotune on vet bills. Although I admit to being over protective.
> She is high strung and hyper. She struggles with basic obedience in spite of being crazy smart.
> ...


Great, now I have to explain these red eyes.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sabi's Mom that was an amazing look at how one dog can make such an impact that other's might not see. I'm tearful now too. Blessings to you and to Shadow.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

These dogs tend to transform us, and make us better people. People who ask that question about "regrets" don't get it. They tend to be the same ones who return dogs when challenges emerge, and who would never in a million lifetimes take on a special needs dog because of the inconvenience.

They'll never shed the tears of joy at seeing a broken dog made whole after months and years of patience, because they'll never experience it themselves. The little triumphs when a dog disabled by fear finds its courage through its bond with a patient person, or when a chronically sick one's body mends after months of tedious care, or seeing a special needs dog suddenly learn to experience a full, happy world . . . those are things that make it all worth while. 

The secret in all of this is _the dog knows. _There's a difference in the kind of bond you have with this kind of dog. Again, people who ask the "regret" question will never experience it. I know that you know what I mean, though, and so does Shadow. No regrets -- only gratitude for sharing a life with an amazing soul!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

For those who don"t know Shadow was a tiny 2 or 3 week old pup when I brought her home. 
She has known nothing but me and in many ways that may have held her back. I do recognize that. 
We never expected her to survive the night. 
My heart breaks when she comes to get me to stand watch while she eats or when some noise frightens her and she inches her self closer. I am saddened when she stands in front of me shaking but willing to fend off a threat to us. It brings tears to my eyes when she asks me to come outside in the dark so she can venture off the deck to pee.
She will never go to another home. For six years she has been my baby. She always will be. 
My only question is did I do right by her?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I meant to add I believe you both are all ready very blessed


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> For those who don"t know Shadow was a tiny 2 or 3 week old pup when I brought her home.
> She has known nothing but me and in many ways that may have held her back. I do recognize that.
> We never expected her to survive the night.
> My heart breaks when she comes to get me to stand watch while she eats or when some noise frightens her and she inches her self closer. I am saddened when she stands in front of me shaking but willing to fend off a threat to us. It brings tears to my eyes when she asks me to come outside in the dark so she can venture off the deck to pee.
> ...




Without question!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I would definitely say you have done right by her. You have given her unconditional love and she has given you the same. It is something that many dogs need but few find.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Magwart said:


> These dogs tend to transform us, and make us better people. People who ask that question about "regrets" don't get it. They tend to be the same ones who return dogs when challenges emerge, and who would never in a million lifetimes take on a special needs dog because of the inconvenience.
> 
> They'll never shed the tears of joy at seeing a broken dog made whole after months and years of patience, because they'll never experience it themselves. The little triumphs when a dog disabled by fear finds its courage through its bond with a patient person, or when a chronically sick one's body mends after months of tedious care, or seeing a special needs dog suddenly learn to experience a full, happy world . . . those are things that make it all worth while.
> 
> The secret in all of this is _the dog knows. _There's a difference in the kind of bond you have with this kind of dog. Again, people who ask the "regret" question will never experience it. I know that you know what I mean, though, and so does Shadow. No regrets -- only gratitude for sharing a life with an amazing soul!


I don't know if I can agree with that. Granted, no, I would not choose to take on a special needs dog, so I'm willing to concede that I could be proving your point.

But I think you could ask that question coming from a genuine place of care for the dog's wellbeing and not with concern for convenience or expense.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I don't know if I can agree with that. Granted, no, I would not choose to take on a special needs dog, so I'm willing to concede that I could be proving your point.
> 
> But I think you could ask that question coming from a genuine place of care for the dog's wellbeing and not with concern for convenience or expense.


I am asking from a place of concern for her. I did what I did for me. Was my decision actually what was best for her?
Or should I have let nature take its course and let her pass in loving hands?


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> For those who don"t know Shadow was a tiny 2 or 3 week old pup when I brought her home.
> She has known nothing but me and in many ways that may have held her back. I do recognize that.
> We never expected her to survive the night.
> My heart breaks when she comes to get me to stand watch while she eats or when some noise frightens her and she inches her self closer. I am saddened when she stands in front of me shaking but willing to fend off a threat to us. It brings tears to my eyes when she asks me to come outside in the dark so she can venture off the deck to pee.
> ...


There is no point in playing 'what if' in life. Asking yourself if you did the right thing. The fact is she did survive and found someone who she trusts to protect her, look out for her. Someone who would never give up on her even though there are some that probably would. When she is curled up next to you on the settee, she is a just a happy girl who is where she wants to be.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> I am asking from a place of concern for her. I did what I did for me. Was my decision actually what was best for her?
> Or should I have let nature take its course and let her pass in loving hands?


I understand your question . Is what Shadow goes through with her fear better than having been let go as a small puppy? I think she would tell you she loves you and has family and a home and she faces her fears with you by her side. That is saying something. We all fight to stay alive on our primal level.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> I am asking from a place of concern for her. I did what I did for me. Was my decision actually what was best for her?
> Or should I have let nature take its course and let her pass in loving hands?


And that's what I figured. I don't know the whole back story, but that's how it sounded.

I was addressing Magwart's claim that people who would ask that question "don't get it" and would never take on a special needs dog and would return a dog with issues. I don't think that's true at all, and the fact that your question was out of concern for Shadow is an example of that.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> And that's what I figured. I don't know the whole back story, but that's how it sounded.
> 
> I was addressing Magwart's claim that people who would ask that question "don't get it" and would never take on a special needs dog and would return a dog with issues. I don't think that's true at all, and the fact that your question was out of concern for Shadow is an example of that.


Let me be clear. 
I will never regret what I did. And Shadow will live out her life loved and cared for with me. Nothing will ever change that.
But I do acknowledge that although saving her was an act of love it may not have been the right thing to do.
As dog owners we learn that doing the right thing very often feels wrong.
Shadow was not a dog with problems. And I would take one on. She was a dying infant puppy that I kept alive. I would not let her die. 
And that perhaps was a selfish choice and not in her best interest.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Is she physically suffering? Sometimes people feel good about helping an animal. They do not see that the animal is suffering. If she is just scared and needy and you bring her comfort, then she is not suffering.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Sabismom, I have been thinking about your initial post quite a bit since I read it. I wanted to answer, but yet I wasn't exactly sure of what I wanted to say. I understand how you feel about Shadow and that you only posed the question to see if by saving her, you did her a disservice. I don't think so and I will tell you why. You say that you find her joy in life "inspiring" and there is your answer right there.

We say over and over again that dogs think differently then people and I believe that it is true. For one thing, they live in the present, they do not mourn the past or anticipate the future. Maybe she is not as concerned about all her health problems as she is happy that, right now this very minute, she can still see and hear and smell and move about. Maybe she doesn't worry so much about her allergies, but loves the fact that she always has food, a nice, cozy home out of the weather and a comfy bed to sleep in. Maybe the moments of her fear and anxiety are less important to her than the fact that she has a faithful friend who always stands by her and comforts her when she is nervous and afraid. Maybe all the negatives mean nothing to her beside the fact that she has the love and devotion of the one person who is the world to her.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am sure that she suffers some level of discomfort. But she seldom complains about it. @newlie you made me cry.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I think Newlie hit the nail on the head.. We as humans reflect, have guilt, regret and hopes and dreams.. Dogs don't.. They live each breath with the same amount of life and expectations as the last breath.. Now if constant unrelenting pain was present, that might be different.. But the dog only knows what it is existing in, so if suddenly blind, then it is always dark and they adapt.. They don't regret the blindness or become bitter, they just live their lives.. We can learn alot from dogs! 

As to saving a puppy who would have otherwise died.. It is in our nature to help the weak, injured and helpless.. Our job is not to contemplate whether or not their future will be good or bad, as their life is their own as their perspective on it.. So many see other nations living in shacks or poverty and think 'oh, those poor people must be so sad'.. Reality check.. Most of the time these people's joy is immense, their happiness not tied up in the latest gadgets or wants.. They live each moment with love and joy.. They work through the hard times and look to the future.. Our perceptions often come from our own fears of what we would feel if in that position.. I believe Shadow is happy, content and loved beyond her wildest dreams.. She feels the same about you..


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I meant every word, Sabismom.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sounds like you do right by her every day


----------

